# Hurt Morning dove



## JD2878 (Jul 14, 2009)

So yesterday i was woken up to my mom freaking out about a baby bird on the ground being eaten by ants. I brought the bird inside and did alittle research. We kind of generalized it to be some sort of pigeon and went on to get some food and somewere comforatable for it to stay. then later in the day we found a second one a bit bigger then the first. neither ate a whole lot until this morning. now they are both eating quite healthy. The food im using is katee exact (recommended by my local pet store) this is ok for them right? anyway both have 1 hurt leg. neither seem to be broke visably but im not really sure. i talked to a few people who are into birds and they recommended not going to a vet or wildlife place cause they usually just uthanize the birds. My real concern right now is i have to work tomarow 8-6 is that to long for them to go without eating?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

JD...It would really help if you would post a picture so we can tell you once and for all if you have baby Pigeons or baby Doves.
A wildlife rehabber may be the best option for them given you work such long hours...8-6...is a long time for them to wait for food.
Please tell us what city/town you live in so we can tell you if we know of any appropriate wildlife rehabbers.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

its ok just make sure you feed them b4 you leave and exact is good. do you know how old they are?


----------



## JD2878 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://img223.imageshack.us/i/dsc01349o.jpg/

Thats the best picture i could get. the rest came out blurry

From looking at some more pictures it kinda looks like an inca dove also. hopefully you will be able to determine this for me.

as for feeding if necessary i can bring them to work with me. we have an upstaires office thats rarley used and is usually around 80 degrees. If i brought them to work i could feed them deffinatly once at lunch during that 
8am-6pm period, possibly 3 times total depending if im not on the road for my10 am and 3pm breaks. im waiting to hear from a guy i know who races pigeons. he might be a good option for their future. from what i read they are supposed to be released into a flock (correct me if im wrong). The area i live in, howell NJ, from what i can see has a population of vultures, crows and possibly hawks. Not to mention we have a "Cat Lady" who feeds a dozen or so stray cats so they wont go away. As far as other birds, all i see are a blue jay and robbin here or there and those really tiny birds. This is the first ive seen of what i have. plus i have problem of my mom and grandma have kinda fallen in love with them so if theres any way i can make keeping them work id really like to go that route at least untill they can fly and walk.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If that room at work is warm, and quiet, then that would be better than letting them go all day without being fed. They really shouldn't go that long. There are some rehabbers and vets that don't euthanize them. You just have to make sure before leaving them. If there is something wrong with their legs, they could be broken. You can't tell unless an avian vt checks them out. They could heal wrong if their are broken. If they have splayed leg, it can be fixed fairly easily if caught soon enough. But you need to be sure of what is wrong. Yes the formula you have is fine for them.


----------

